# The Paper Ball - What is my Lil Guy's Obsession??



## MrPurryMotors (Nov 17, 2003)

My oh my, my little guy is such a silly little cutey.

For such a long time now, he's loved anything that crinkles. Paper, foil, et cetera. It's been his obsession. But for the past few months, it's simply been paper. Any sort of paper. He loves to chew on cardboard, which we don't let him do (though he finds any available... lol) but more so, he loves paper balls. Just a strip of paper, crumpled into a ball. He goes nuts. He loves to play fetch with them. Chase after them. Hide them. Play with him solo or with people. You crinkle a peice of paper? He appears. Now I've noticed that he loves to rub his head and purr on a paper ball. As in he'll bring it back after catch and he loves if I hold it out for him to rub his head on. He loves it if I rub it on him too. He's just a paper maniac!!

Anyone else have a kitten this obsessed with paper? He just LOVES it! :lol:


----------



## tio (Dec 18, 2003)

Oh, my chubby lazy Xam Nho just loves my hand, especially my thumbs. Auw, she bites me as a pleasure!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

McPurry, My Precious is the same way! She likes rolled up cardboard "mousies," ignoring her store bought toys almost completely! Well, we can't complain about the high price of cat toys, can we? Does your cat like paper bags too? It's fun for two cats to play hide and seek in them !


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

Jeanie my cats love it when I go to the grocery! I always get paper bags at the checkout so they can play with them while I put the grocerys away. Last time I went shoping I taught the kittens and pretty soon there was a cat in every bag (7) it was so funny!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey, Lilly, they're cheaper by the dozen! Only seven????


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*The Paper Ball*

That illustrates another little US/UK difference. We never get paper grocery bags here, only plastic ones. So we have to make sure we put them away safely before Jimmy starts getting in to them.
On the subject of paper - he loves to dive under a newspaper if you leave it on the floor. And then, when he's made a little 'tent' out of it, he knocks his ball into it so he can dive under again and get the ball.
Its not so much a paper thing, though - he does the same with the rug in the hall


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

seashell, we have to ask for paper bags where I live. The stores always put groceries in plastic bags. So the poor kitties have to wait until I am lucky enough to get a paper bag. Well, we're helping to save the Rainforests, I guess, but plastic isn't biodegradable, and that's not good for the planet. I guess the choice was for oxygen. It's a bit hard to do without!


----------



## Cat_Woman (Sep 8, 2003)

My kitty has a toy mouse that has a pull string, and when you pull the string, it runs on the floor about 2-3 feet. My little baby holds the mouse with his paws, bites on the cord, and pulls it with his teeth to make it go! He carries his mousie around the house and will play with it for hours! It's so cute! lol
(what a smarty pants eh?) :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

He is really clever! I hope that string is very tightly attached so that he can swallow it. I'm sure you have checked that.


----------

